# hammer time



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

just got this marlin 336 to go with my ar traded a 1911 for it::rambo::and my wing man he saw me cleaning it and claimed it


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks well maintained and will probably serve you better than the 1911 would. I assume its .30-30cal. That's still a pretty ubiquitous round and easily reloaded if you had any plans to do so. I've never shot one, but I have a Winchester Model '94 in 32 Special that's very similar and I'd never let that gun go.

They take a little practice to learn to bring them to your shoulder consistently, but once you have them sighted in for your grip and placement, they can become an extension of your body. They're one of the best hip shooting rifles I've ever handled. Some hunters would question why that's even a consideration, but remember (like the Winchester) they were designed to be a formidable cavalry or frontiersman combat long gun as well as a rancher's and trapper's hunting and varmint weapon. Survival on several levels is bred into the design. It just takes a little practice to connect with it. Enjoy

Interesting videos:


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah i think i have enough hand guns for now 3 1911s left
But i have always wanted a lever gun!!
Action is smooth heavy caiber hunting rifle.
Going to run it in the morning and she how she does


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that sure is nice! and im sure you're more than happy! nice selection!
and your little claim jumper is a cutie patootie for sure!::saber::


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks he was holding it and yellin pow pow but he got tired. Im on other hand gun forums
He sits in my lap looking at gun pics as long as i do thats my little man.
He already has his own 1911!! He gets my ar and the marlin when he is old enough


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice gun! The little guy looks like he will be hitting bulls eyes in no time.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

My father has one, and it is in almost new condition as well. He does some prepping too.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> Thanks he was holding it and yellin pow pow but he got tired. Im on other hand gun forums
> He sits in my lap looking at gun pics as long as i do thats my little man.
> He already has his own 1911!! He gets my ar and the marlin when he is old enough


he's funny. looks like he has your marlin now!


----------

